# factory reconditioned tools



## JFD140 (Aug 6, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what factory reconditioned actually means. I know that its a tool that had to go back to the factory for defects that was fixed, but does the shell of something like say a drill have any scratches on it from previous use or something or is the entire tool for the most part replaced and pretty much new?


----------



## jiggyjack (Mar 30, 2007)

They have been used, but all the working parts have been checked and any defective ones have been replaced. Any and all bushing or triggers and switches have been replaced.

They are usually a pretty good deal. Kinda like a Pawn shop but with a warranty.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Got a refurb 12.5 Delta planer.......works perfect.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

JFD140 said:


> ...does the shell of something like say a drill have any scratches on it from previous use or something ...


Sometimes
It depends on why/when it was returned
Some have never really been used
Some have


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I've purchased several recons, and (knocking on wood) have not had a bad experience, yet. I think its important to read the fine print from where you order it...to see what happens when/if you need work done. FWIW, the certified repair shops generally don't give a rats if its recon or not if the item has a warranty you have the receipt and proof of purchase. They do the work with out question.


----------



## FatAugie (Aug 2, 2007)

I've bought both recon and new. You can get a great deal sometimes on recon, but you need to be ready to screw around. Case and point, I just bought a DeWalt portable air compressor off ebay from an almost local place (60 miles away) that offered reconditioned units. Decided it was cheaper to have it shipped than drive the truck to pick it up (and take time off from work, they had a "handling charge" for pick ups, etc).

When it arrived, I proceeded to set it up. It was an oil filled unit so I removed the dipstick and wondered why I could see the ground. The unit's sump was totally destroyed! The box was undamaged. This thing had a roll cage around it, so how the hell did this happen? My only guess was that it was reboxed and never fixed. They just sent it back out. 

The good news was, the place I bought it from replaced it (I drove there to return the crap one and inspect the replacement) no questions asked. They did say that UPS throws these things around and that's how it must have happened...maybe. I don't care for UPS, but the box was undamaged, so unless they opened the box, broke it and reboxed it, I doubt it was UPS.

Moral of the story is, sometimes you have to screw around with recon units but you can save some cash doing so.


----------



## pokerdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Refurb = crapshoot. If you aren't willing to take the risk (of buying a poorly functioning item) for the possible reward (getting it cheaper) then definitely don't buy refurbs.

My cousin worked at a refurb intake center for a certain electronics brand.
Given the manufacturing standards that went into their new products, you were actually better off with a refurb since it had a trained American technician go over it much more carefully than the QC people did in China where it was boxed up and shipped out. Your chances of getting a lemon were about 1-20 when buying new- they were almost nil when buying a refurb. 

Of course, refurb outlets with lax standards mean that the refurbs are usually junk, since the "technicians" don't vet the returns very thoroughly. They'll turn it on, run it for five seconds and if it doesn't seem to be doing anything wrong, they'll box it back up and call it OK (even when it may not be)

I bought a refurb Grundig shortwave radio that had to go back twice- they eventually just sent me a new one, but by the time I was done paying for shipping, I was actually operating in the red compared to if I had just bought a new one to begin with.
Conversely, I have a set of Skil 18v refurbs that I've worked very, very hard and they've held up better than certain "contractor" grade tools.

In short, it's dicey- it might pay off, it might not.


----------

